# My 24"x24"x18" ish firebelly toad palludarium



## Monkeyboy97 (Aug 12, 2019)

This is my palludarium I built for my mother's fire belly toad,the water area is roughly 6-7gallons. There are 5 harlequin rasboras an emerald Cory cat as well as a mystery snail. The land area is planted with a varigated Arrowhead plant, a silver purple waffle plant, silver pothos, as well as a moon valley friendship plant. The water is also planted with anubias nanna petite, some swords and some java ferns. (My apologies on using basic names) What's everyone think?


----------



## Monkeyboy97 (Aug 12, 2019)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/K57551

Sorry trying to figure out the forum.


----------

